# Celeron e1200 & AW9D-Max



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the day has come, finally switching to dual core, and for what I should expect tomorrow. I do have a couple of questions for anyone willing to help:

1. Does anyone think i will have any issues with the following CPU/RAM/Motherboard combination in my specs?

2. What do you think I should expect out of the e1200 as an overclock? 3.0 Ghz "easy"?

Thank you to everyone in advance! Oh and TPU rocks!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

shouldnt have any issues really....just clock it as usual and just watch the temps....with an 8 multi it has potential to hit 3.0+ on that mobo!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Mmk, cool. Thanks as always sneeky. Anyone else with some insight as well?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmk, cool. Thanks as always sneeky. Anyone else with some insight as well?



well, that board you have has run 425fsb on a e6400. to get 3.0 on an 8x multi, you need 375. the board is capable, but the proc might not be.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Think the bios will support the proc, RM?

EDIT:

24 more posts til 2k

<-----


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Think the bios will support the proc, RM?



hmmmm. i don't see why it wouldn't, your board supports 800fsb conroes, that's basically what the e1200 is...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

800fsb Allendales. Yeah it does.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 7, 2008)

as everyone else said, with good cooling, 3.0 is within your reach man!

good luck!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think i will be golden with my cpu choice. As everyone knows, I am very budget oriented, and thanks to sneekypeet I would have never been able to get a motherboard this nice.


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks guys. I think i will be golden with my cpu choice. As everyone knows, I am very budget oriented, and thanks to sneekypeet I would have never been able to get a motherboard this nice.



i wish i was budget oriented... but ever since i got my x1900xt i have to have the best. and its still not good enough cuz it doesnt get 2000FPS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, to me I am a media (movies/music) kinda guy with the occasional game. I just was looking for something that could encode/transcode while watching or surfing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

So far so good. No overclock yet.


----------



## choppy (Feb 7, 2008)

get clockin' it lad! i had the celly 420 that is the single core version of this, oc very nice up to 333fsb which was 2.66ghz (went to 350 possibly more but i didnt wana) and i was multitasking..playing games etc on that, so i think the e1200 is a fine cpu


----------



## intel igent (Feb 7, 2008)

congratz on ur new toy!

id run it @ stock for a bit then give it some hell!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh hell no, Intel!

What I got so far is:









And my SuperPI Database:


----------



## intel igent (Feb 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh hell no, Intel!
> 
> What I got so far is:
> 
> ...



nice!

your cpu @ that speed is about 4sec faster then mine @ 3.6 in SPi1m 

just that im the type to "burn in" 

she still gots some more though dont she?


----------



## choppy (Feb 7, 2008)

tbh i second the 'burning in' phase. try running your ram 1:1 see if that gives you better performance but at fsb +300 .. you should get to 333 easy


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep going man, that thing should be good for 3GHz easily.  Though watch your temps, the stock cooler these things ship with is crap and they heat up fast once you start adding volts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys! I did notice my temps did not go up AT ALL with that FSB & RAM combination. 

So 3GHz you say? 

333fsb equates to about 2.6Ghz, after reading voltages on the north bridge have to start being raised on anything past that.

@intel

Wow! That's hard for me to beleive! This thing at stock was just as fast as my Celery 347 @ 4.6Ghz w/800mhz 5-5-5-15 RAM.

Allso for the "burn-in", I can't, my board won't let me undervolt.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

Try to get 400x8 going 24/7 with 1:1 ratios 4-4-4-12 timings 
volts to the NB shouldn't be too much of an issue. If your board has an option that looks like "FSB strap" or "northbridge strap", when the NB gets unstable, raise that to the next setting. it's like latencies with memory, the higher you put it, the slower it runs but lets you achieve higher clocks which in the end gives you more speed


----------



## choppy (Feb 7, 2008)

well 3.0ghz is alot to ask, only if you got adequate cooling. for me 333fsb / 2.6ghz was fast enough! superpi did twice as fast than my p4 with a celly 420


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

Unless he has that dinky-ass cooler they ship with the 45nm E8400 he should be fine...
what about the celeron heatsink, isn't that a lot bigger? got any AS5 laying around?


----------



## choppy (Feb 7, 2008)

if its the same fan i got with the 420, its definitely not adequate for 24/7 oc over 333fsb


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice! Keep on going! Just gotta get some new cooling, you'll be all good to hit over 3.0GHz!


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

says the guy who runs at stock 24/7


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

hat said:


> says the guy who runs at stock 24/7



shutup, hat. all you ever do is cause trouble.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't OC my main rig.

My OC machine took a dump, and It'll be fixed soon. (The AN7 broked)


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> shutup, hat. all you ever do is cause trouble.



Not really. Just trying to get this guy to oc his rig... there's no reason not to, nothing will blow up. If it's run this long without blowing up he doesn't need waranties anymore.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm just not going to OC it. It has a warranty, and is covered for everything. I would hate to see $350 go down the toilet because of a power surge or soemthing, when I could just claim everything on warranty


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

Set your volts to 3.14... thats what I got my 3.2ghz oc at with my E2200. Since it uses the same core im guessing it OC's the same.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> *Set your volts to 3.14... *thats what I got my 3.2ghz oc at with my E2200. Since it uses the same core im guessing it OC's the same.



WTFAWK!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> WTFAWK!



1.32 sorry 

Havent been in my bios in awile lol


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 8, 2008)

hehe.. I tried 2.3 volts on my one system. XD

That's what killed my AN7...so now I remain Overclock-less


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2008)

At least he doesn't *hate* OC'ers anymore!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 8, 2008)

lol, I never did. It was all a joke when I posted that..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

hat said:


> Try to get 400x8 going 24/7 with 1:1 ratios 4-4-4-12 timings
> volts to the NB shouldn't be too much of an issue. If your board has an option that looks like "FSB strap" or "northbridge strap", when the NB gets unstable, raise that to the next setting. it's like latencies with memory, the higher you put it, the slower it runs but lets you achieve higher clocks which in the end gives you more speed



No duh! I already know this hat.


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2008)

geez man...
I was just explaining it. I sure as hell didn't know what it was until recently.

Not only that, but in school I'm always told to explain everything and answer questions assuming the teacher/grader doesn't know shit, so that's kind of how I do things...


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2008)

Poor 3991... Banned, yet still online...


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2008)

When I reach 5k posts, I'm gonna make my custom title "Banned" LMAO


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

@ hat

I want to formally apologize to you. Not a good day and sorry I was short with you.

@Shadowfold

Now in uGuru, voltage already says that.

@erocker

You really think 3.0Ghz is in arm's reach?
I wonder when 3991 got banned and why?!!?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ hat
> 
> I want to formally apologize to you. Not a good day and sorry I was short with you.
> 
> ...



I thought 2.8ghz would be too much for my E2200 but I cant get it to 3.6ghz on air with nice temps.. I just keep it at 3.2ghz cause I dont wanna fry it lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Well here's a little somethin for you then .... I got a little more room out of it....


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice! Dont be afraid to go higher man it wont blow up on you 
maybe lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, this is my first dual core .... 





SuperPI 1m Run at those speeds


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

Only 10 seconds behind my 3.2ghz E2200 nice


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

nice jR  how does that baby "feel" in actual usage? gaming/surfing/dling etc...

any 3d benches yet?

looks like a nice performing cpu for the price


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

EDIT: Intel, you wouldn't know how this thing feels over that Cel 347! It's like total night and day.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> EDIT: Intel, you wouldn't know how this thing feels over that Cel 347! It's like total night and day.



I can see you hiting 22s soon  I know I had that feeling going from a Athlon 3800+ to a Athlon X2 4200+ lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

For Intel igent:





Guys are these volts ok?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

thnx jR, you get some good marks wit ur system 

times like this i wish i had some spare cash so i could play around 

maximizing ur hardware FTW! 

edit: wish i could help u wit the Voltage q's but im not up to date on that nemore


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

I think anything after 313fsb I will have to up it to next notch in vcore. I beleive it's 1.42. I am not bound to that due to temps.

Unless you guys think the stock celeron cooler would help it more?
I got the crappy stock low profile cooler, not the really good copper base c2d cooler.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

Get the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro for 20$ on newegg, keeps my E2200 really cool.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey intel igent & ShadowFold, I have something for you!







CPU is @ 2.1Ghz w/ 540mhz RAM  5-4-4-10
With a little overclock on the 7600GS -479/465


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry but ive never used that benchmark before so idk if that good or not


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

In other words, thats really good for my hardware.

But check this out....





I know the benchmark is old but I only used to max 10650. So even in single threaded it still beats the Celly 347 and I didn't even hit full potential of the chip.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 8, 2008)

why not go for a pentium duo twice the cache and not much more cost


----------



## Tau (Feb 8, 2008)

Try a dirrent motherboard, i had nothing but headache with the AW9D Max, and the QUAD GT.  the 650i chipsets, 965x, and 780 variants i found all clocked better.

I also dont like the tweeking options available on those Abit boards, i was not able to get my Q6600ES to run at even 2.8Ghz on 2 diffrent AB9 Max's  i swapped it into a bad Axe 2 and was able to hit 3.2Ghz no problem (will do more if i tweeked it)  If you have another board available i would give it a shot, i also had issues with 1066 RAM in my AB9 Max.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think anything after 313fsb I will have to up it to next notch in vcore. I beleive it's 1.42. I am not bound to that due to temps.
> 
> Unless you guys think the stock celeron cooler would help it more?
> I got the crappy stock low profile cooler, not the really good copper base c2d cooler.



I'd try the Celly's cooler. It has to be bigger than the low-profile one.

And your voltages are all fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, the Celeron cooler is definitely better than the low profile cooler they ship with the Core based Celerons.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

@ Tau

Thanks for the suggestion, but no thanks. I love this board.

@ Wile E & newtekie

I will try that this weekend sometime. I only have some cheap thermal paste and can't find any AS5 laying around.

@ candle

I wanted this chip. When a person wants something ... well you know what that's like ....


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

jR keep pluggin away with that e1200 seems to be working good for you 

that mobo you have IS more than sufficient for that CPU.

your AQmark score is only a few thousand behind my old score and your 3D03 is also a couple thousand behind my old scores. GFX card related diferences i beleive.

have you primed it or anything to test for absolute stability? reason i ask is cuz i noticed your 72,xxx AQ3 mark CPU speed was only 2.1 any reason? 

or you just holding back the good stuff? 

man i love performance on the cheap


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Timings were tighter on that run and the vid card was clocked. I am just working out an FSB wall for this chip and seems like it could go higher but I am not sure what the safe point is for now.

EDIT: Also RAM was clocked higher.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

lookin pretty good after a couple days only


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Is 1.39 vcore safe for 310fsb? 37C cpu and both cores idle at 34C. At load all are about 54C oh and this with the celeron HSF not the crappy low profile hsf.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Is 1.39 vcore safe for 310fsb? 37C cpu and both cores idle at 34C. At load all are about 54C oh and this with the celeron HSF not the crappy low profile hsf.



is that loaded/unloaded? bios or windows? im not 100% but i would say that voltage is OK.

how much better are ur temps since switching coolers? <sry dnt feel like going bak through the thread


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ Tau
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but no thanks. I love this board.
> 
> ...



im looking at getting one maybe... i want to see how this works for you 

get a gemini II $10 after MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103026


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

@cdawall

So you feel as though temps are limiting me? I mean granted, I like low temps too, but would it be safe to say to try and bump vcore up another notch and try to push some more?

@intel

Much better so far so good, and those temps are in windows with uguru. Orthos used to load cpu. I would say temp difference is about 6-7C on idle and 4-5C on load.

EDIT:

Also:


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

bada-ba-ba-ba im lovin it!

slap a 3850 in there and give em hell!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Nah, not quite yet. I am waiting for something to "ripen" a little.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ hat
> 
> I want to formally apologize to you. Not a good day and sorry I was short with you.
> 
> ...



This reviewer got 2.9ghz stock voltage and 3.4ghz on 1.5v
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/celeron-e1200_4.html#sect0


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey intel igent & ShadowFold, I have something for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!!

I hereby discredit the fact that 8500gt < 7600gs.

I got a better score with my 5200+ at 2.75  and not 2.9, the RAM only at DDR600 and not DDR640, and my 8500gt running at 650/1024/850 and not 680/1066/866.

Sir, I think you need to overclock the video card some more...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey hat, see above! 

80k my friend 80k.



p_o_s_pc said:


> This reviewer got 2.9ghz stock voltage and 3.4ghz on 1.5v
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/celeron-e1200_4.html#sect0



That is also an e1600 not an e1200.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, apparantly this thread got a sudden, rapid burst of activity when I was making that.

You my friend are now faster than me in *nearly* all fronts. I think my video card is slightly  faster than yours... have fun with that.

But yeah, an HD3870 would be a nice compliment to the rest of that system sometime down the road, but not too far down... 

oh, and apology accepted. I know how it can be when you're pissed off...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

hat said:


> Yeah, apparantly this thread got a sudden, rapid burst of activity when I was making that.
> 
> You my friend are now faster than me in *nearly* all fronts. I think my video card is slightly  faster than yours... have fun with that.
> 
> ...



My video card is still faster then yours.Your CPU kills mine but my ram owns yours.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey hat, see above!
> 
> 80k my friend 80k.
> 
> ...



oops sorry i thought it was a e1200 because that is what i googled.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My video card is still faster then yours.Your CPU kills mine but my ram owns yours.



And I wasn't talking to you... whatever you need to say to make yourself feel better I guess. Yeah, your rig kills mine.







I wasn't looking down on JrRacinFan, I was trying to tell him that if he overclocked his video card more he would be getting a better score = more performance in-game. But now that he has 82k which is a little over 5k my best score, he's doing damn well for a budget build...

Jr, if you can oc that card more, do it, until you can get an HD3850. You'd have a killer rig.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL whipped cream.

Like I said before, I am waiting for somethin' vid card wise. Also hat, your vid card is better than mine IN SINGLE CARD benches, SLi some 7600GS's they scale better.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

What is that somethin'?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't worry about it. You will find out in a couple months.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

ohhhhhhh im in such suspense....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's a little something to hold you over 'til then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to bump guys, I am trying to make this a small worklog:









Core 0 Load:58 Core 1 Load:52 1.49vcore


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, don't make me throw this grenade in your face. 




























































































































j/k


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2008)

So you got this OC goin...how does it game???????


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

If he's anything like me he doesn't know yet


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, Crysis on low @ 1024x768 = 30-40fps (video card restrained). All my other games THAT I PLAY MOST 45-50fps, medium or high @ 1440x900.

God, where is ShadowFold when you need him. I wonder if he is still interested in selling his 7600GS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2008)

dam dude, the cache really doesnt matter that much huh  good thing I didnt waste money on a e4000  yea I will sell it to you if you really want it lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh and BTW, for me to get 3.2Ghz stable, I would need about 1.51 vcore with a nb voltage of about 1.98. It's very possible on my chip.

Of course, who suggested that chip to you?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice Jr 

you aint making it easier for me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL ....

Sorry intel.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

hat said:


> And I wasn't talking to you... whatever you need to say to make yourself feel better I guess. Yeah, your rig kills mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry just one of those days. GF broke up with me and it looked as you were looking down on him.Im sorry.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL ....
> 
> Sorry intel.



if you were truly sorry you wouldnt be flaunting your benchies!


whore! 

hey i want cookies too..................


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

intel igent said:


> if you were truly sorry you wouldnt be flaunting your benchies!
> 
> 
> whore!



Not trying to flaunt, this is my worklog. I am trying to do some screenshots, log them here, so i can work some stuff out.

whore! .... LOL right back 



p_o_s_pc said:


> Sorry just one of those days. GF broke up with me and it looked as you were looking down on him.Im sorry.



Even if he was downing me, I would still take it constructively, thank you for trying to protect me though. I am also very sorry to hear about that, but don't worry you're young. I am positive there will be a few more heartaches in the future.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2008)

i know your not flaunting i was just teasing you 

thnx for posting all the pix could be usefull to some in the future


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course, was my intentions, I know they are beinguseful to me while I am working everything out. You don't know how many times I have had to reset my CMOS in the past 3 days.

I found a really good ratio of temps vs performance, so far its 333mhz fsb 1.45 vcore & 5-5-5-15-20 2.2v ram, idling @ 35 both cores and with Orthos loading the proc 54C @ full load.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice overclock, that thing should be flying at 3.0GHz, and should be outpacing most of the stock Core 2 Duo line.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh trust me, I have had it up there @ 3.1Ghz. As requested by newtekie:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

damn good job there JR. You have shown my rig up in super PI along time ago when you were at 2.1ghz you were faster.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

That's all my rig has for now. Tweaked to maximum, I did have it @ 3.2Ghz but the temp difference due to vcore bump was phenomenal so right now it is at 3.1Ghz (388fsb with ram 1:1 5-5-5-15) 1.44 vcore 36C idle on both cores.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's all my rig has for now. Tweaked to maximum, I did have it @ 3.2Ghz but the temp difference due to vcore bump was phenomenal so right now it is at 3.1Ghz (388fsb with ram 1:1 5-5-5-15) 1.44 vcore 36C idle on both cores.



Nice dude  I can get mine to 3.6ghz stable but the temps are rediculous so I just keep it at 3.2ghz.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2008)

No you just need a graphics card to back it, you want my x1950Pro?  I'm selling it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 9, 2008)

I get 3.0 on this CPU. 3.2 won';t work. You might have better luck.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

I am already running stable @ 3.1Ghz. 3.2Ghz requires a big step in vcore, creating tons of heat, and I am on a stock HSF.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

JR when you were running a little over 2.1ghz you were just a little faster in Super PI then me when i am running around 2.7ghz


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> How much?



$100+Shipping


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2008)

Lemme think about it k? I will pm you in a couple days.


----------



## spud107 (Feb 10, 2008)

seen this if its any use to ya, http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3500zb2.jpg


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! One can only assume that's on a P35 chipset with hella ram, probly D9's. Nice find spud.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! One can only assume that's on a P35 chipset with hella ram, probly D9's. Nice find spud.



My D9's won't run that unless i put 2.4v into them...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! One can only assume that's on a P35 chipset with hella ram, probly D9's. Nice find spud.



It is also done using a software overclocking tool in Windows, which means it isn't stable enough to boot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks newtekie.

Here's my best clock to ram ratio .....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

Some temps .....















PS: That's how cold it is outside with my sliding glass door open about a foot about 15 feet away.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> 
> So you feel as though temps are limiting me? I mean granted, I like low temps too, but would it be safe to say to try and bump vcore up another notch and try to push some more?





JrRacinFan said:


> I am already running stable @ 3.1Ghz. 3.2Ghz requires a big step in vcore, creating tons of heat, and I am on a stock HSF.



i think you answered your own question if the gemini II is still $10 i recommend getting that im sitting in a 27C room with the cpu oc'd to ~2.4ghz (stock vcore) @ 34-37C load temps on a single low speed 120mm fan




JrRacinFan said:


> Well, Crysis on low @ 1024x768 = 30-40fps (video card restrained). All my other games THAT I PLAY MOST 45-50fps, medium or high @ 1440x900.
> 
> God, where is ShadowFold when you need him. I wonder if he is still interested in selling his 7600GS.



you still need to dump that vid card to catch up with me in games  with low @1024X768 i get 45+ with my vid @ 600/740 and cpu @stock 2.2ghz ram @400 2.5-3-3-6


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

gotta love the cold weather eh jR 

what you plan to do once it starts to warm up?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

We have A/C, and trust me you may laugh but summer is my overclocking season. We live on the 2nd floor of an apt complex and where does all the heat go? Up!. We don't even have to turn on our heat.

@cdawall

It doesn't really create tons of heat, I just don't like to see my idle temps for both cores @ 40C.

Also, I maxed out my motherboard's chipset potential with this processor, it's got some more room togo but I can't do it with this motherboard.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2008)

i assume you tried dropping the multi and cranking the fsb?


also the cooler i linked is pretty future proof so you should be able to use it if you somehow get a new cpu that does put out some heat


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't even drop the multi, the proc has more potential than the motherboard can provide.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I didn't even drop the multi, the proc has more potential than the motherboard can provide.



time for a new mobo maybe?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah but I don't really wanna do that if I can get away from it .... I really REALLY like this board .... 


Guess I will just live with what I got ....

3.1Ghz 1.35vcore 776mhz 4-4-4-13 timings 35C idle on both cores with 50.3ns RAM latency.

Maybe, if I pickup a PC8500 kit it might help some .... hmmmmm ..... Won't need to stress the northbridge as much and then wouldn't need as much voltage going through ti to stable it out, then I might even be able to tweak some more out of it.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Guess I will just live with what I got ....
> 
> 3.1Ghz 1.35vcore 776mhz 4-4-4-13 timings 35C idle on both cores with 50.3ns RAM latency.



whats so bad about that? pretty damn nice clocks if you ask me

isnt FSB wall around 400mhz for 975x chipset?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2008)

I had that mobo boot to 430, but only ran 425 stable!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

What ram timings and nb volts sneeky? What vcore for proc? You remember?

@ intel

Thats @ 388mhz fsb.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What ram timings and nb volts sneeky? What vcore for proc? You remember?
> 
> @ intel
> 
> Thats @ 388mhz fsb.



It was with the OCZ 1066 @ 5-5-5-15   Nb was never more than 1.95V and proc was my E6400 which does 3.4 ish with only a .1V bump.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

What volts for ram? I have mine set to 2.3v. Also, even if I drop the divider using the 1333 boot strap to like 5:3 i can only get max 410fsb. 

As you can see though, this proc has tons more room than what the board can provide. I am very VERY happy with the board.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2008)

the OCZ took 2.3 as well


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What volts for ram? I have mine set to 2.3v. Also, even if I drop the divider using the 1333 boot strap to like 5:3 i can only get max 410fsb.
> 
> As you can see though, this proc has tons more room than what the board can provide. I am very VERY happy with the board.



it wont run 1:1 @ those Hz?

if so leave it 1:1 crank it as high as it'll go and get those ram timings mint, by mint i mean primary + secondary timings as optimized as possible, and enjoy the hell out of it 

MAYBE just MAYBE get a slightly better GFX card 

you have nothing to be ashamed of with that rig jR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

So you guys are saying, if it ain't broke ......


So live life as all is merry, save my money for a couple vid cards for crossfire? Go on happily? 


3.1Ghz is like really good with those timings, runs same as 3.2 cause I have to loosen the timings alot.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

Just run it at 3GHz if you can. It's nice to have a solid 3GHz.

In the meantime, just TRY to get your processor as fast as mine (check sig).


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2008)

As I said when i sold it, you just need a higher multi CPU if you want big numbers. You are ending up about where I did with the E6400.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

Grrrr @ sig

Off-topic:
You getting same monitor as me hat?

Thanks sneeky, guess I will keep the board, if you guys say I am doing wonderful with what I got, then I will stick with it.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

Doubt it, jr. 19" is too big. I like the 17" I was looking at earlier.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

hat said:


> 19" is too big. I like the 17" I was looking at earlier.



out of 17 and 19 id take the 17 for slightly better image quality since they both have the same native res.

you guessed it jR  youve got a nice performing rig there maybe just update the GFX to go along with the rest of the system.

maybe a 3850 or similar


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, that res would be kinda stretched out on the 19". And that 17" is reasonably cheap, I have a decent chance of getting that, a $200 19" not so much. It would actually be a good day in hell if I actually got even the cheap 17"...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah but hat, a 19" WS is only a little wider than a 17" normal aspect. Just a little note for yah. 

Oh I understand totally, if you can get the 17" for $30 cheaper do it.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah but hat, a 19" WS is only a little wider than a 17" normal aspect. Just a little note for yah.
> 
> Oh I understand totally, if you can get the 17" for $30 cheaper do it.



i heard that 19" w/s is pretty crappy.

especially for gaming.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, but I basically had no choice. I had to get what my wife wanted .... you know how that is ...

Or wait maybe not ... how old r yah?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i heard that 19" w/s is pretty crappy.
> 
> especially for gaming.


Meh, it's ok. The only games that don't support 1440x900 are the games that don't support widescreen at all, for the most part. The plus side to it is, it's not terribly hard on gfx cards. It's actually slightly lower than 1280x1024. All of my cards are overkill for this res. (I need a new monitor. lol)


----------



## intel igent (Feb 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, but I basically had no choice. I had to get what my wife wanted .... you know how that is ...
> 
> Or wait maybe not ... how old r yah?




28 but not married.

dating them is fucked up enough as it is


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

LMAO ... 28 (29 in March) and married 7 years October, no kids ....


----------



## intel igent (Feb 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO ... 28 (29 in March) and married 7 years October, no kids ....



congrats on your 7 yrs

it just aint for some people.

i think im 1 of those people


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks man. So now that I have decided to not switch out the boards, what would you guys recommend for 3rd party cooling solutions for the boards chipset?

Remember I got 3 things I need to cool, and here's a pic:







All three have pushpin holes. I think I may go with a gemini II for the cpu, and it partially covers the ram, so I may not need a ram cooler.

What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2008)

make sure if you do get the gemini II it fits in your case  its kinda big  

as for the board cooling 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109128

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226019


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2008)

just cut the pipes and replace the NB cooler...the SB doent really need extra cooling!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey sneeky, you think that Thermalright that cdawall linked to would fit ok?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 12, 2008)

i say remove the factory sinks, clean the thermal goop off and re-install using some ceramique or MX-2 or whatever you like. then i would try my best to get a fan/s blowing on as much as them as posible. 40mm fans can be found for cheap at like surplus/hobby stores, usually $3-$4 

for your cpu take your pik as there are many good performing HSF's available. a large one (typhoon style) might do you well because it could direct air around the CPU socket and aid to cool your mosfets


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks. I will try that, I think I will use the stuff I have on my proc. everything is idling right now in the 30-34C's, I am set at 2.4Ghz 1.36vcore and 800Mhz ram 4-4-4-13 2.2v.


----------



## tiys (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Jr. I think you should go higher!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey tiys, the board is maxed. RAM has more potential, Proc has more potential, but the chipset doesn't.

Best I can do is 3.2Ghz 800Mhz Ram 4-5-5-16 timings, 20.1 SuperPI 1M Run. All on 1.97 mch voltage 2.25 RAM voltage and 1.35 vcore (and no it doesn't matter if I up north bridge volts). It's not stable though, every once in a while I will get a random restart (not often) and it can game for hours on end.


----------



## tiys (Feb 13, 2008)

I read your post and saw I am set at 2.4Ghz. 

I didn't read in your system specs and see 3.1GHz. That's amazing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2008)

I meant I have it set right now at 2.4Ghz due to temps, it was pretty hot in my apartment today.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey tiys, the board is maxed. RAM has more potential, Proc has more potential, but the chipset doesn't.
> 
> Best I can do is 3.2Ghz 800Mhz Ram 4-5-5-16 timings, 20.1 SuperPI 1M Run. All on 1.97 mch voltage 2.25 RAM voltage and 1.35 vcore (and no it doesn't matter if I up north bridge volts). It's not stable though, every once in a while I will get a random restart (not often) and it can game for hours on end.



What chipset do you have?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2008)

975X .... One of the oldest boards with X8+X8 Crossfire, and does support SLi with hacked drivers and 6/7 series. That's the pro for me to keep a hold of this board.


----------

